# OLD MEMORIES 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW DATE NOV 6TH ,2011



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*OLD MEMORIES 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE CAR SHOW DATE NOV 26TH ,2011*

*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** NEW DATE SAT NOV 26 2011
**TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
BEST IN SHOW CAR,BEST IN SHOW BIKE,CLUB PARTICIPATION
VENDOR SPOTS ARE AVAIBLE. (OLD MEMORIES CARS ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN ):thumbsup: FOR MORE INFO CALL FRANK 562 746-9609 OR STEVE 323 282-0929 ALL SO WE ARE RAFFLING A LOWRIDER BIKE 
OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC IS HAVING THIS SHOW TO HELP THE SOUTH EL MONTE SISTER CITY ASSOCIATION SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT







**







*


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Lemme know Frank.......


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

are sirens allowed


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

YES:rofl:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC IS HAVING THIS SHOW TO HELP THE SOUTH EL MONTE SISTER CITY ASSOCIATION SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT :thumbsup:








*


----------



## TCHNQCS HD TRUCHA (Sep 20, 2009)

SUP ~OLD MEMORIES~ "TRUCHA H-D" WILL BE IN THA HOUSE REPRESENTING...GOOD OL' CITY OF EL MONTE...:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL NOV 6TH 2011
> TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT SHOW ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN :biggrin:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> OLD MEMORIES CARS THAT SHOW ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN :biggrin:


*YES :h5:*


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior 
SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
8am until dark
WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH 
17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Mr_cutty_84 said:


> We will be helping my daughter Angela Navejas raise funds to put her baby Isabella Marie Navejas to rest, Angela lost her baby in her 7th month pregnancy due to a fatal car accident were she also lost her fiance and mother in law. any questions call me @ 562-375-2731 Junior
> SATURDAY, OCT 01 2011
> 8am until dark
> WILL BE HOSTED @ JOURNEY OF FAITH
> 17456 DOWNEY BLVD BELLFLOWER CA


 :angel:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

VENDOR SPOTS ARE OPEN FOR MORE INFO CAL FRANK AT 562 746-9609


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

LA AZTEC PRIDE said:


> :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*MUSIC BY*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

BACK IN EL MONTE


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL NOV 6TH 2011
> TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*WE ARE RAFFLING A LOWRIDER BIKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS,THE DAY OF SHOW
*







:wow:


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

TTT


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> *WE ARE RAFFLING A LOWRIDER BIKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS,THE DAY OF SHOW
> *
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

bigf said:


> *WE ARE RAFFLING A LOWRIDER BIKE SOMETHING LIKE THIS,THE DAY OF SHOW
> *
> 
> 
> ...


TTT:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*FOR ALL THEM BIKES WE ARE GIVING OUT A BEST IN SHOW BIKE TROPHY **36** INCH TALL*


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

VENDOR SPOTS ARE AVAILABLE


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *FOR ALL THEM BIKES WE ARE GIVING OUT A BEST IN SHOW BIKE TROPHY **36** INCH TALL*


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)




----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL NOV 6TH 2011
> TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:h5:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

*looks like a great show coming up!!!!!!*


----------



## LA AZTEC PRIDE (Aug 6, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr_cutty_84 (Sep 20, 2008)

we will be having a cruise night to help my daughter Angela put her baby to rest Isabella Marie Navejas so all of you that can make it would be great and very much thank full to help me help my daughter put my grand daughter to rest so please make out there check out the cars have some bomb as burgers ohh and they have good prices 99cents burgers so hope to see you all out there thank you Junior AKA Mr_cutty_84 









also will have 50/50 raffle will have trophies as well thank you and hope to see you all there


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

TTT


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mrredchevy said:


> *looks like a great show coming up!!!!!!*


:h5:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


>


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL NOV 6TH 2011
> TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

mrredchevy said:


> *looks like a great show coming up!!!!!!*


:h5::yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TROPHIES 1ST,2ND,3RD FOR ALL CATEGORIES


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL NOV 6TH 2011
> TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

almost time


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

oldmemoriesLACO said:


> almost time


:yes:


----------



## MR.MIKE63GT (May 14, 2010)

GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SIR :thumbsup: TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

MR.MIKE63GT said:


> GOODTIMES WILL BE THERE FOR SIR :thumbsup: TTT


:thumbsup:


----------



## Mr. Lo Lo (Nov 18, 2004)

*BUMP TO THE TOP FOR THE HOMIES.* :thumbsup: uffin:


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

TTT


----------



## DEVO (Apr 30, 2004)

DEVO said:


> View attachment 381380
> 
> View attachment 381381


This event has been POSTPONED until January.


----------



## FINR'N'BLU (Nov 17, 2010)

RIGHT IN MY BACK YARD !!!!!! TOGETHER WILL BE THERE TO SUPPORT THE CAUSE:thumbsup:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

looks like a good sho


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## stock 1963ss (Feb 16, 2010)

TO THE TOP

:yes:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## AntiqueS CC (Feb 20, 2011)

:thumbsup: AntiqueS CC will be there


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

DEVO said:


> This event has been POSTPONED until January.


THIS IS NOT OUR SHOW!!!!!
OUR SHOW IS STILL ON FOR SUNDAY 11/6/11
OLD MEMORIES EAST SIDE


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

AntiqueS CC said:


> :thumbsup: AntiqueS CC will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

4 MORE DAYS


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you sunday Frankie


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

3







3 MORE DAYS
HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE


----------



## ImpalasMagazine (Feb 15, 2011)

American Bombs Magazine will be in the house....


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

:cheesy:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ImpalasMagazine said:


> American Bombs Magazine will be in the house....


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THE WEATHER FOR SUNDAY NO RAIN JUST A LIITLE ON THE COOL SIDE


----------



## ALTERED ONES (Oct 12, 2006)

ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE ...DOWN THE BLOCK FROM MY HOUSE...


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

ALTERED ONES said:


> ALTERED ONES CC WILL BE THERE ...DOWN THE BLOCK FROM MY HOUSE...


:thumbsup:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

oc memories will be there:thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> 3
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 just checked the weather and it has rain late for sunday :thumbsup: THE SHOW IS STILL ON FOR SUNDAY


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

choco74 said:


> oc memories will be there:thumbsup::thumbsup::rimshot:


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

[h=2]







[/h]







Originally Posted by *bigf*  
3








HOPE TO SEE YOU THERE 











just checked the weather and it has rain late for sunday :thumbsup: THE SHOW IS STILL ON FOR SUNDAY​


----------



## AmericanBully4Life (Feb 16, 2010)

BTTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

ttt


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL NOV 6TH 2011
> TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YESSSSSSSSSSSSSSS:h5:


----------



## visionquest23 (Jul 31, 2004)

cool


----------



## osorivera48 (Dec 15, 2008)




----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

:thumbsup: WE'LL TRY 2 MAKE IT, WE HAVE A MEETING 2MARRO! :boink:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OUR SHOW FOR TOMORROW IS STILL ON


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

LOOKING GOOD FOR TOMORROW WEATHER CHANNEL SHOWING ONLY 30% CHANCE OF RAIN,THE SHOW IS STILL ON!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SWA (Jun 4, 2011)

Hhmmm... Sounds like a good show. TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

. toy drive will be posponed till further notice due to weather. 
NEW DATE FOR CAR SHOW IS SAT NOV 26 2011
SAME PLACE SAME MOVE IN TIME


----------



## TRAFFIC 58 (Sep 19, 2008)

Went out there and no one was there Thought it was still on


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Went out there and no one was there Thought it was still on


sorry it got called at about 930am


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

new date


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

new date 11/26/11


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> new date


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)

TRAFFIC 58 said:


> Went out there and no one was there Thought it was still on


 :tears: DAM DAT SUCKS, ALL DA WAY FROM MIRA LOMA? :yessad:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


>


YES


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> new date 11/26/11


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## El Aztec Pride (May 22, 2006)




----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
The new date is Nov. 26,2011. 
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out.


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
Thanks, from me and my family.


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Check this out. Angel Baby from 99.1 is having his 9th annual food drive and turkey Jam Nov. 19th at castle Park in Riverside. There is entertainment all day including Klymaxx, Hank Castro (former lead vocalist for Midnighters) Noel G will be there signing autographs, people from Operation Repo, and a whole lot more. Entry is ONLY 5 Cans of food or a turkey. The need for turkeys is high as we can all imagine, so please try to bring a turkey. Right now, mant markets are having two for one turkey sales, keep one, bring one. Please, please be part of helping to feed the less fortunate. We all have been there at one time or another.
> Thanks, from me and my family.


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

*Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** NEW DATE SAT NOV 26 2011
**TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
BEST IN SHOW CAR,BEST IN SHOW BIKE,CLUB PARTICIPATION
VENDOR SPOTS ARE AVAIBLE. (OLD MEMORIES CARS ARE NOT JUGDED SO ALL THEM BOMBS COME ON DOWN ):thumbsup: FOR MORE INFO CALL FRANK 562 746-9609 OR STEVE 323 282-0929 ALL SO WE ARE RAFFLING A LOWRIDER BIKE 
OLD MEMORIES EASTSIDE CC IS HAVING THIS SHOW TO HELP THE SOUTH EL MONTE SISTER CITY ASSOCIATION SO COME OUT AND SUPPORT*


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL**NEW DATE SAT NOV 26 2011
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** NEW DATE SAT NOV 26 2011
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


12 MORE DAYS


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

Am sorry to announce that the show has been postponed due to bad weather.
Hope everyone can come and join us and help these kids out. 
Over 50+ Trophies 
The new date is Nov. 26,2011.


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL**NEW DATE SAT NOV 26 2011
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


:thumbsup:


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

*Road Kings So Bay Car Club *will be there! :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

Vix54Chevy said:


> *Road Kings So Bay Car Club *will be there! :thumbsup:


:h5:


----------



## choco74 (Jan 16, 2009)

memories oc will be there


----------



## Wicked95 (Aug 13, 2008)

TTT


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

choco74 said:


> memories oc will be there


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> SOUNDS LIKE A GOOD SHOW


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> TROPHIES 1ST,2ND,3RD FOR ALL CATEGORIES


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL AND HOPE YOU CAN MAKE OUR SHOW ON SAT THE 26TH


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

T T T :thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:h5:







1ST,2ND,AND 3RD PLACE TROPHIES FOR ALL CATEGORIES:yes:


----------



## slimer (Mar 14, 2011)

Ttt


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

:thumbsup:


----------



## mrredchevy (Jul 6, 2009)

bigf said:


> :h5:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


6 MORE DAYS


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

mrredchevy said:


> 6 MORE DAYS[/SIZE][/COLOR]


4 MORE DAYS :thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

This Saturday at El Monte High right?


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

OG 61 said:


> This Saturday at El Monte High right?


so el monte high school next to the old golfland on 1001 south durfee ave 91733


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> so el monte high school next to the old golfland on 1001 south durfee ave 91733


:yes:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

HAPPY THANKSGIVING TO ALL AND HOPE YOU CAN MAKE OUR SHOW ON SAT THE 26TH 
​


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

TTT


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

see you sat


----------



## LIL GOODTIMES CC (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

bigf said:


> *Old Memories East Side Car Club would like to invite you to join us at our 12TH ANNUAL TOY DRIVE & CAR SHOW AT OUR NEW LOCATION SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL** NEW DATE SAT NOV 26 2011
> **TROPHIES WILL BE AWARDED FOR THE FOLLOWING CATEGORIES
> BOMBS 30s,40s,50s OG,STREET,CLASSIC TRUCKS 1954 & DOWN,CLASSIC PANELS-SUBURBANS,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s STREET,LOWRIDERS 60s,70s,80s CUSTOM,ALL CONVERTIBLES,ALL IMPORTS,STREET-LUXURY,FULL-LUXYURY,SUV-TRUCKS 1970 & UP,HOT-RODS,MOTORCYCLES
> LOWRIDER BIKES OG,STREET-CUSTOM,FULL-CUSTOM,TRIKES,PEDAL CARS
> ...


TOMORROW TOMORROW IS THE DAY


----------



## mrchevy (Mar 26, 2008)

bigf said:


> TOMORROW TOMORROW [/COLOR]IS THE DAY[/SIZE]


:thumbsup:


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## ACCESSORYFREAK (Jul 2, 2004)

TTT


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

On behalf of Techniques C.C. we would like to thank Old Memories for a great time. My little one is very proud to have won best in show for his motorcycle. Much respect


----------



## oldmemoriesLACO (May 20, 2005)

it was a good SHOW. Thanks Eastside
Click here for more pics. http://www.oldmemoriescc.com


----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL WHO CAME DOWN AND SUPPORTED OUR SHOW:h5::thumbsup:


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)

Better Days had a great time Thank You Old Memories


----------



## Vix54Chevy (Oct 13, 2011)

ROAD KING'S SO. BAY CAR CLUB HAD A GREAT TIME!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## BLAME ME (Jul 15, 2009)

*Gracias*

I would like to thank you in posting a picture of my son's vicla. He was very proud and thankful for winning best of show yesterday. He has realized that his effort in collecting cans to build his little vicla has paid off. He still has brought me some more ideas from looking at the real viclas. See you at the next show gracias once again.


----------



## OG 61 (Sep 27, 2008)




----------



## bigf (Jan 14, 2008)

THANKS TO ALL WHO CAME DOWN AND SUPPORTED OUR SHOW:h5::thumbsup: ALSO WE WILL BE HAVING OUR SHOWS NEXT YEAR HERE AT SO EL MONTE HIGH SCHOOL SO LOOK OUT FOR DATES.THEY WILL BE COMING SOON!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!​


----------

